# Suche komplette Dämpferschrauben 5.5.1



## michfisch (23. Mai 2012)

Bin auf der Suche nach Dämpferschrauben, aber bitte keine Baumarkt inbus, die habe ich zur genüge, sollte schon was originales sein. Wer kann helfen??
Gruss Mich


----------



## tequesta (11. November 2012)

Suche noch aktuell?
Hab noch Dämpferschrauben oben/unten von meinem Meta 6 2009 liegen. Ich glaube die passen auch ins Meta 55. Bei Interesse bitte PM, dann sehe und messe ich mal nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

